# ADD vs. ADHD ICD-10 Code



## suemt

Does anyone have any definitive documentation on this?  I am finding conflicting advice and would like to track down a reputable source (aka not the GEMs). 

The ICD-9 code is 314.00 and some sources are saying to use F90.0 for ADD (which is ADHD without mention of hyperactivity) or F90.9.  I'm not crazy about F90.0 because it says unspecified, and we do have specificity (no hyperactivity). 

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## mitchellde

Look like n the code book and not the GEMs. 
F90.0 Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder, predominantly inattentive type
this is the code for without hyperactivity
F90.1 Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder, predominantly hyperactive type
Is the cod for with hyperactivity


----------

